# lake mendocino



## bassmike (Jun 27, 2005)

I am heading up to lake mendocino for the fourth of july weekend and I am going to be fishing for catfish and i was wondering if anybody has fished their before. Theirs a channel their were the river comes in is that a good place? How deep do you think they could be? I am planning to catch my first catfish their so any info or tips you guys may have will be apreciated and helpfull. Thanks in advance.


----------

